# My 94 SE



## ronjeremy6 (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's my pride and joy...









1994 Pathfinder SE 4WD. Vail White w/ Grey leather, 160k, all original except for the Yakima roof rack and the audio system. Alpine head unit, Infinity reference components, Bazooka EL-8a sub. Sorry if I sound like a proud dad, but this has been the best vehicle i've ever owned. If I ever have to replace it (god forbid) i'll go with an 02+ xterra or a 2001 Pathfinder SE 4WD. :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

does that have rear doors and no exterior door handles?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> does that have rear doors and no exterior door handles?


 i think they're up by the window


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> i think they're up by the window


Yeah they are on the black part to the left of the window.


----------

